# resume the process after brute shutdown

## ev56o

i have a computer with a lot of process wget running and the comupter is going to hard shutdown for a reason.

after the hard shutdown i mount the system partition from another system and i can browse the inner of the fs hard shutdowned

i have to know what are the process wget i killed with the shutdown.

is there a table like proc where is stored these process?

is there a log of wget somewhere?

thanks.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *ev56o wrote:*   

> is there a log of wget somewhere?

 

If you specified it with -o or -a logfile then yes! Otherwise : No!

----------

## ev56o

i know i can resume download with wget, is there somewhere a table (in a cache perhaps) of that url that i can read afetr reboot?

----------

## xaviermiller

wget -c, if I remember (man wget will give you all the needed information)

----------

